# Penny finally went into heat



## sfapsey (Jan 9, 2015)

Well after 15 months Penny finally went into heat. We don't plan to bread her but are following advise on the forum and breader to wait at least for the first heat/18 months. This is the first dog we have had in heat so it should be interesting during our off leash runs. So far most dogs we have come across haven't paid too much attention too her. I'm hoping we can still manage our normal exercise routines while avoiding high dog concentration areas.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

I'be keeping her on her lead (leash) at all times during her heat, one slip of concentration is all it takes..


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

You only have a short amount of time during the heat cycle, that she will actually stand for another dog to breed her. The rest of the time, most dogs will snap at male that shows to much interest in them. But don't get me wrong, running a dog in heat around other dogs can cause problems. Males may fight over her, even if she thwarts off affection from them. Males may even show some aggression towards you, when you try and shoo them away from her. 
Then there is the time in the heat cycle that mother nature will rule her brain. Its telling her its time to breed, and she will be frisky with just about any dog ( male or female) she can find. So its not just keeping unknown males from coming up to her, its keeping her from going to them.

I still run my dogs during this time on private property, they DO NOT get to run anywhere other people could be out with their dogs running loose. They also have to have 100 percent recall, and handle so I can keep them within eyesight.


----------



## sfapsey (Jan 9, 2015)

We are avoiding other dogs and will be aware of her behavior to other dogs. Looks like it will be a long 3 weeks.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

many years ago when I worked with my brother I used to take my husky/lab to work, I'd met my brother at his house and was letting Guinness have a pee whilst we had a coffee, my 4 year old niece came running in the house shouting "Doug, Doug, come quick, Guinness has got his bottom glued to Star's" (Star was neighbours yellow lab)....2 months later 8 puppies, oops.


----------



## lyra (Nov 2, 2012)

harrigab said:


> many years ago when I worked with my brother I used to take my husky/lab to work, I'd met my brother at his house and was letting Guinness have a pee whilst we had a coffee, my 4 year old niece came running in the house shouting "Doug, Doug, come quick, Guinness has got his bottom glued to Star's" (Star was neighbours yellow lab)....2 months later 8 puppies, oops.


Not many people seem to be aware but there is a version of the 'morning after' pill for dogs (except it is two injections). It has to be given pretty soon after coupling - I think it is 48-72 hours but don't quote me on that.

We too exercised our bitch off lead when she was in heat but we walk them where there aren't many dogs and her recall is excellent. It was still stressful though! We opted for an ovary sparing spay at about 2.5 years. Same as a full spay but they leave one or two ovaries behind so they have normal hormone levels throughout their life but can't get pregnant or pyometra. **** difficult to find a vet that will do it though.


----------



## sfapsey (Jan 9, 2015)

Well we survived Penny going through her heat cycle. It was a bit stressful for all involved as she enjoyed her off leash runs and we had to keep her to areas with less dog traffic and on leash. One week end I took her to a beach which is less frequented to let her off leash and actually came across an intact male Vizsla. Luckily I spotted him before she did and leashed her. They were definitely interested in each other so we excited the area quickly.

Her behavior does seem to have changed a bit since she was in heat. Not sure if its my imagination but she doesn't seem to run around with other dogs as much. Her behavior with other dogs seems to be a bit different. She seems to posture like a male dog and even put he front paws with other dogs whereas before she never seemed to do that. 

We will more than likely have her spayed in a few months. She was actually pretty clean around the house so that was not as big an issue as we expected, it is more a concern with keeping her from other intact males. We are also concerned that if we don't get her spayed and have to leave her with a day care as some point they will not take her if she is intact.


----------

